# In search of CPC coding position



## kimmynewt  (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi. I have been in the medical field for over 24 years. 10 of which I have been an authorization specialist and medical coder. I have experience in Cardiology, Gastroenterology and Orthpedics and I am searching for a full time coding job either near my location in Oregon or remotely. Thank you!


----------



## twizzle (Apr 7, 2019)

*CPC in search of coding job*



kimmynewt  said:


> Hi. I have been in the medical field for over 24 years. 10 of which I have been an authorization specialist and medical coder. I have experience in Cardiology, Gastroenterology and Orthpedics and I am searching for a full time coding job either near my location in Oregon or remotely. Thank you!



I sent you a private message. Please take a look.


----------



## pool1230x (Apr 8, 2019)

*test*

test1


----------



## kimmynewt  (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi twizzle

I did try to send you a private message as i did not see one from you.  Can you please email me?  kimmynewt74@gmail.com

Thank you so much!

Kim Newton


----------



## hibarafeek2019 (Apr 12, 2019)

*I am a CPC holder*

Want to work with you... plz msg me hiba.hibarafeek@gmail.com


----------



## deliciatraylor (Jun 24, 2019)

kimmynewt  said:


> Hi. I have been in the medical field for over 24 years. 10 of which I have been an authorization specialist and medical coder. I have experience in Cardiology, Gastroenterology and Orthpedics and I am searching for a full time coding job either near my location in Oregon or remotely. Thank you!


The great company I work for is hiring remote for multiple positions.  Visit this website www.ensemblehp.com/careers and let them know I referred you.


----------

